# UDM vs BMW 5 Series M Sport........



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, me again........:wave:

Well I have been on the road today, not far away from home but back to a previous detail location where I completed this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85569

The Ferrari was tucked up in the garage with the M3 lurking in the background looking a little sorry for itself but today's detail would be a very nice BMW 5 Series M Sport in Le Mans Blue........:detailer:

The 5 series is the only car in this household that I hadn't done yet and having seen it on a few occasions I know that it gets used a fair bit so was expecting the worse...........

I knew this would be a long day and a tough one not only because of the size of the car but also because the weather was foggy and I would be fighting against the light all day.............

Apologies in advance for any poor camera skills but it was a busy day today with a lot to cover and the poor light all day didn't really help my cause.......

So I arrived at 8AM with the car looking as follows:
















































































































































































































No time to loose so straight on with the detail process.

*The Detail Process*

The first job on the list would be the wheels but as these had been refurbished not long ago and time / light would be against me I cleaned them on the car.

I resorted to a small group of products to clean the wheels as best as I could without removing them from the car and ended up using Megs Wheel Brightner, Megs APC, AS Tardis, EZ Wheel Brush, Vikan Hard Brush, Vikan Soft Brush and a Detailer Wheel Brush;










Rinsing first;










Making sure that the arches were rinsed;










Megs Wheel Brightner was then applied;










Then aggitated with the EZ Wheel Brush;



















Then rinsed;










Then AS Tardis was applied and left to dwell;










Then I applied APC;










Aggitated with the Vikan Hard Brush;










Then onto the Wheel Detailer Brush paying closer attention to the wheel bolts and smaller areas;










Then rinsed again and this then left me with the following;










This process was then repeated on the other wheels.

The car now looked as follows;










The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of CG Maxi Suds, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed;



















Paying attention to the fuel cap and door shuts;



















Which left me with the following;










The car was then foamed;




























While the foam was dwelling I attacked the door shuts and boot shut with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush;




























I then paid attention to the engine bay, removing some leaves first;










Then rinsed;










Then aggitating the Megs APC with a Detailer Brush;




























And rinsed again;










Then I washed the car using the 2BM - Wash Bucket;










Washed a few panels;










Then into the Rinse bucket;










Then back into the Wash bucket and the process was repeated.










The car was rinsed again;










Which left me with the following;










Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;










Now this was where the fun started, as I said above the wheels on the car had been refurbished however the whole car was suffering from over spray so I then clayed the car with Megs Last Touch and Sonus Green Clay;




























I then rinsed the car again;










Check out the slight beading after claying;










The car had also managed to get some white paint on the front bumper;










Using some AS Tardis and a Microfibre Wheel Cleaning Pad I managed to get the paint off;










The car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel again and I then taped up the car;



















Then onto the paint correction work..............:buffer:

I marked off an area on the Passenger's Front Door hitting the area with some Menz FF on a Megs Polishing Pad which as expected did little, I then tried some 3M Ultra Fine on the Polishing Pad but again this did little............I knew the paint was hard so I stepped it up to a Megs Burgundy Pad and some 3M Ultra Fine and this worked well. Following up around the car with some Menz FF on a Megs Polishing Pad.

Sorry no pics of the items used as I forgot...........

I did however get some pics of the correction work;





































After some 3M Ultra Fine on the Megs Burgundy Pad;










Then refined using some Menz FF on a Megs Polishing Pad;










I then moved around the car using the same combinations leaving the paintwork silky smooth........:buffer:

This left me with the following;










Using the 3M Ultra Fine meant some excess polish dust so I then rinsed the car down;










Then I dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch;










All the door shuts, boot shut and engine bay were treated to some Megs Last Touch via a Microfibre cloth;










Before I applied the wax I then went over the paintwork with some Dodo Lime Prime using an Applicator Pad;










As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 915 using an Applicator Pad;










As the third coat I opted for CG Pete's 53 using an Applicator Pad;










Then I went around the whole car with some Zaino Z8;










I then hoovered the interior and also used a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and Applicator Pads;










All windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;










Windscreen was treated to some Rain Repellent via an Applicator Pad;










All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant via an Applicator Pad;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










All the rubbers were treated to some Gummi Pflege Stift;










The wheels were then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant via an Applicator Pad;










The tyres and external black trim were dressed with Megs Hot Shine and an Applicator Pad;










I then turned my attention to the exhaust using some wire wool and Autosol;

Sorry forgot the picture for that one aswell.........

Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*

Apologies but it was pretty dark and foggy now at around 3.30pm........

























































































































































































































Another one completed........

Such a shame that you can be outdoors all day and when all the hard work comes to a close the light is just against you, felt I was rushing towards the end but it was just the light playing with my body clock.

Hope you can see the depth to the paintwork but the colour on this car looks so wet with the combinations used and I was very happy with the results even if the pictures don't show them that well.

The owner was very happy and many thanks for the supply of hot coffee during the day..............

Won't be doing any detailing now for the next few weeks but I will be back just before Xmas probably and I think that my own car may need some attention now..............:doublesho



















Comments good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Lovely work there, really like the E60 shape now as didn't at first..........

What did you make about the overall quality of the paint on the newer BM's ? did you take any readings ?


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work there! Looks like it was a cold days work... :thumb:

Where can I get some CG New car smell spray??


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

harddrive said:


> Great work there! Looks like it was a cold days work... :thumb:
> 
> *Where can I get some CG New car smell spray??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Most of the traders on the site do it :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clarkep said:


> Lovely work there, really like the E60 shape now as didn't at first..........
> 
> What did you make about the overall quality of the paint on the newer BM's ? did you take any readings ?


Thanks for the comment and I am with you on the looks front, the facelifted Headlamps and Rearlamps now make all the difference IMHO.......

The paintwork on this model seemed to be a lot better, not too many defects on it and almost like Merc paint which seems super tough to defects............I don't have a paint reader yet but I am working on it..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

harddrive said:


> Great work there! Looks like it was a cold days work... :thumb:
> 
> Where can I get some CG New car smell spray??


Sure was cold and thanks for the comment..........:thumb:

You can source it from carwashandwax or Elite Car Care...........:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice turnaround. :thumb:

How on earth did you manage all of that, in 8 1/2 hours!?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Looks a lot better. You have done well to get it all done in a day. Nice one.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, the finish on the paint looks deep and glossy!:thumb:

Great write-up too!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Nice turnaround. :thumb:
> 
> How on earth did you manage all of that, in 8 1/2 hours!?


Thanks for the comment Gaz........:wave:

Just my usual time frameish..........I just chuck the Ipod on and away I go...........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

freon warrior said:


> Looks a lot better. You have done well to get it all done in a day. Nice one.


Sure does mate and thanks for the comment, much appreciated.......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> Excellent work, the finish on the paint looks deep and glossy!:thumb:
> 
> Great write-up too!


Cheers for the comment as always........:thumb:

I was really happy with the depth to the paintwork and I think the colour of the car has a lot to do with it........


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lovely work as always Baker
ive got the same wash pad for my wheels (got it from america), great addition to my detailing 'tools'
(how do find the sonus leather cleaner / conditioner? just wondering as i got some from CYC recently but i have'nt been able to use it as yet)


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> lovely work as always Baker
> ive got the same wash pad for my wheels (got it from america), great addition to my detailing 'tools'
> (how do find the sonus leather cleaner / conditioner? just wondering as i got some from CYC recently but i have'nt been able to use it as yet)


Thanks for the comment as always mate.........:thumb:

Yeah I bought mine in the USA, lots of my gear comes from there to be fair........

I bought them when I was out in the USA and I like the product but I haven't used any others yet so nothing to compare it too, easy to work with and leaves a nice finish IMHO........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Hold on for just one minute.............

WHERE THE H£LL HAVE THE MINT ALLOYS GONE FROM THE SUPERB SIMON!!......

Very nice work lad, well done.............:thumb:

Fab job on the wheels.

What did you have on the Ipod while you were detailing??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment as always mate.........:thumb:
> 
> Yeah I bought mine in the USA, lots of my gear comes from there to be fair........
> 
> I bought them when I was out in the USA and I like the product but I haven't used any others yet so nothing to compare it too, easy to work with and leaves a nice finish IMHO........


o.k, thanks Baker


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Oooops forgot to add............

Cracking Foam lad...............:thumb::doublesho


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work as always simon:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Hold on for just one minute.............
> 
> WHERE THE H£LL HAVE THE MINT ALLOYS GONE FROM THE SUPERB SIMON!!......
> 
> ...


Thought someone would pick up on that.........

Well as I have moved out of the house I had to move the Merc Rims on and then the weather took a change for the worse so I had to sort out some winter wheels and quick as the 19's were becoming a nightmare..........:doublesho

Manged to source some mint OEM original wheels and now have them on, they aren't the prettiest but for winter they are perfect and my 19's are safely wrapped up in a mates loft..........

Thanks for the comment as always Howard.....:thumb:

Ipod wise I have an Iphone so I just listen to all sorts, big Motown fan so enjoy that while on the detailing........

Glad you like the foam.......


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work as always simon:thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always..........:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic job as always (I'm sure I've said that to you before). The paintwork looks really deep and glossy, nice one!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sveneng said:


> Fantastic job as always (I'm sure I've said that to you before). The paintwork looks really deep and glossy, nice one!


You have commented before on a previous thread and I do appreciate it......:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Nice turnaround. :thumb:
> 
> How on earth did you manage all of that, in 8 1/2 hours!?


I was thinking the same thing ! You must have been hauling buns to get that done in such a short time! Cracking job, too (as usual)!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Thought i recognised the background!! Cracking job on a cracking car Baker21!!!!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> I was thinking the same thing ! You must have been hauling buns to get that done in such a short time! Cracking job, too (as usual)!


I guess I am just pretty motivated..........

Much appreciated on the comment........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Thought i recognised the background!! Cracking job on a cracking car Baker21!!!!!! :thumb::thumb:


Yeah back there again and may well be back in the future........:wave:

Comment is much appreciated..........


----------



## bjorke (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice as always  Too bad you couldn't get any sun pictures  But the car looks great though... But my question is, why don't you step up to a rotary? it seems like you got the skills with the UDM now


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great job once again mate :thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Top job yet again Simon. :thumb::buffer::thumb:

Like quite a few of the other DW members have said, how on earth do you manage to get all that work done? And finish by 3:30PM. :doublesho

Good thorough regimented detail :thumb:, on what appears to be a very cold winters day!!!! :thumb:

:driver:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic Job and great write up as all ways,

one question, how did you clen up the cream cover in the engine?


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Shiney


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> How on earth did you manage all of that, in 8 1/2 hours!?


Exactly what I was thinking, that's amazing. Seriously.

I had to chuckle come the interior product photos.. the Sonus Leather care, the Rain-X repellant, I knew which photo was coming next! It's great that you keep to the same process to, IE.. GummI Pledge Stiff always on the top of the bonnet, New Car Smell always on the passenger seat...

Most impressive write up my man.

(If you're not on again before XMAS, have a good one! )


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work as always, the colour is stunning. 

I actually stopped my detailing yesterday to come on and have a look at your write up on the 911. I was struggling finding a combination to work on the hard paint of a Boxster. It was rock hard.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great results :thumb: To get that done in a session is excellent hard graft.

can I ask for clarity on the polish though - you say 3m Ultra Fine - is tha Ultra FINA or Extra Fine Compound? If Ultra Fina, can I ask why you pick the very aggressive pad but stay with a finishing polish? I woul dhave expected a polishing pad and mid-aggressive polish? Not knocking - just curious?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks stunning mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Lovely job si, did u sell those merc rims


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great - how long between the layers of Colly?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, it looks great


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

bjorke said:


> Very nice as always  Too bad you couldn't get any sun pictures  But the car looks great though... But my question is, why don't you step up to a rotary? it seems like you got the skills with the UDM now


Thanks for the comment mate and I agree on the pictures front, would have loved to have taken some today but to be fair today hasn't been much better..........

Rotary is something that I will be moving too in the new year but at the moment, having just moved house again, I seem to be spending more money on that than on my 'detailing supplier'...........



Skyliner34 said:


> Great job once again mate :thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always......:thumb:



Drysponge said:


> Top job yet again Simon. :thumb::buffer::thumb:
> 
> Like quite a few of the other DW members have said, how on earth do you manage to get all that work done? And finish by 3:30PM. :doublesho
> 
> ...


Alright Mart...........

I just get on with the work mate, let's face it the sooner you get back from Aus the sooner you can come over and help me.........:buffer:

You know you want too..........



mattsbmw said:


> Fantastic Job and great write up as all ways,
> 
> one question, how did you clen up the cream cover in the engine?


Many thanks for the comment........:thumb:

I just worked in some Megs APC and managed to get rid of most of the marks and then the Aerospace 303 worked it's magic!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Shiney


You have got to love the wet glossy look..........even in the dark........:doublesho



Jim W said:


> Exactly what I was thinking, that's amazing. Seriously.
> 
> I had to chuckle come the interior product photos.. the Sonus Leather care, the Rain-X repellant, I knew which photo was coming next! It's great that you keep to the same process to, IE.. GummI Pledge Stiff always on the top of the bonnet, New Car Smell always on the passenger seat...
> 
> ...


Like I have said I just put the Ipod on and away I go........:buffer:

I guess I just have a system and keep working to it, sad maybe but I am pretty methodical and just get into a routine.........OCD maybe............:lol:

May well be around but who knows, same to you mate........



Alty17 said:


> Great work as always, the colour is stunning.
> 
> I actually stopped my detailing yesterday to come on and have a look at your write up on the 911. I was struggling finding a combination to work on the hard paint of a Boxster. It was rock hard.


Thanks for the comment and I am have to agree that the LeMans Blue is a really cracking colour........

How did you get on with the Boxster then? Did my thread help?



Bigpikle said:


> great results :thumb: To get that done in a session is excellent hard graft.
> 
> can I ask for clarity on the polish though - you say 3m Ultra Fine - is tha Ultra FINA or Extra Fine Compound? If Ultra Fina, can I ask why you pick the very aggressive pad but stay with a finishing polish? I woul dhave expected a polishing pad and mid-aggressive polish? Not knocking - just curious?


Every car I do lately seems to be hard graft but I just get stuck in..........:buffer:

I am using 3M Ultra Fine (601568) and I sourced it from Mr.Singh on here, it's great stuff and I think he sourced it in bulk from Germany?

I have just found that it doesn't make much difference on a mid-aggressive polishing pad compared to a polishing pad so I just move onto the next one............works for me but I understand the question........



MatrixGuy said:


> That looks stunning mate, well done! :thumb:


Much appreciated mate.......:thumb:



N8KOW said:


> Lovely job si, did u sell those merc rims


Thanks N8, I am afraid that I did shift them on.........

Sold them to a guy on Edition38.........:car:



ahaydock said:


> Looks great - how long between the layers of Colly?


I put the first coat on and left for around 15 mins and then applied the 2nd one around 45 mins later on.........



Christian6984 said:


> brilliant work, it looks great


Cheers for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Fantastic results as always Simon :thumb: especially given the crap weather conditions and fading light, im well impressed 

Have a nice xmas and make sure you come back with some more write ups, i enjoy reading them :thumb:

Bill


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

BILL said:


> Fantastic results as always Simon :thumb: especially given the crap weather conditions and fading light, im well impressed
> 
> Have a nice xmas and make sure you come back with some more write ups, i enjoy reading them :thumb:
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill and I would like to think that the owner was just as impressed.........:thumb:

Sure will mate and enjoy your Xmas too........


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

absolutely amazing ... will be using some of your techniques to wash my m-sport too


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> absolutely amazing ... will be using some of your techniques to wash my m-sport too


Glad that you liked it..............:thumb:

Let us know how you get on then buddy........:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Glad that you liked it..............:thumb:
> 
> Let us know how you get on then buddy........:thumb:


Thanks, will do.

p.s: Did you used to have a Volkswagen Bora ??


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> p.s: Did you used to have a Volkswagen Bora ??


Sure did buddy, this one (AKA FATASS):



















You still got yours?


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice detailing, it must be very cold out there for me, i live at tropic climate no winter:lol::lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Piratez said:


> Nice detailing, it must be very cold out there for me, i live at tropic climate no winter:lol::lol:


Alright for some..............

It wasn't the warmest but when you get into it, it's not too bad..........:detailer:

Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Sure did buddy, this one (AKA FATASS):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought so!
That was a nice motor you had ... 
Have you stopped working for Hella now ?

I sold mine quite some time ago - shame to see it go.

Heres what I have now :-










And yes, needs a major clean


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> Thought so!
> That was a nice motor you had ...
> Have you stopped working for Hella now ?
> 
> ...


Not working for Hella anymore mate, left there a while ago now..............

Nice new wheels and if you need if sorting then give me a shout..............


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Not working for Hella anymore mate, left there a while ago now..............
> 
> Nice new wheels and if you need if sorting then give me a shout..............


Ah youve left, well I hope it was for bigger and better things ! 

will let you know if I need anything - thanks!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> Nice turnaround. :thumb:
> 
> How on earth did you manage all of that, in 8 1/2 hours!?


tHINKING THE SAME!


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

nice work, I am sure the photos dont do it justice.. love that blue.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

nudda said:


> Ah youve left, well I hope it was for bigger and better things !
> 
> will let you know if I need anything - thanks!


Sure was mate, or at least I think it was............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JoeAVS1 said:


> tHINKING THE SAME!


Just work hard I guess...................:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Simmo said:


> nice work, I am sure the photos dont do it justice.. love that blue.


This colour blue is lovely and it's a massive shame it was so dark but maybe if I do it again I can get some better pics...........

Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice read that, exceellent job too mate.
Thanks!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thomas-182 said:


> Nice read that, exceellent job too mate.
> Thanks!


Thanks for the comment and glad you enjoyed the read........:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

top work there again mate. great results on a very nice motor!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

well done mate, that really is a great turnaround!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work fella and a great write up to


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

great work in succh a short space of time! i love the colour


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Brrrrr. Makes me cold looking at that! 

Fantastic turnaround on IMO one of the nicest cars you can buy! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

s3 rav said:


> top work there again mate. great results on a very nice motor!


Many thanks for the comment..........it's much appreciated..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JPC said:


> well done mate, that really is a great turnaround!


Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> awsome work fella and a great write up to


Thanks for the comment as always..........:thumb:



Bo2007 said:


> great work in succh a short space of time! i love the colour


Yeah the colour is key to the success I think, never taken much notice of it before but it sure came up good in the end..........



martyp said:


> Brrrrr. Makes me cold looking at that!
> 
> Fantastic turnaround on IMO one of the nicest cars you can buy! :thumb:


It sure was a little chilly and I agree that it's a lovely car............:driver:

Thanks for the comments..........:thumb:


----------

